# Ich lich ternichte ur nich nicht



## Karoly

Hola a todos:

La verdad es que no entiendo NADA de alemán y quisiera saber el significado de esta frase que aparece en una canción de un grupo mexicano. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar por favor "Ich lich ternichte ur nich nicht" 



De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## jester.

Esto no es alemán ni correcto ni comprensible. ¿Estás seguro de que copiaste la frase correctamente?


----------



## Karoly

Gracias jester por responder pero yo tampoco estoy segura, ya que es una discusión que tenemos con un amigo y él insiste que es alemán y la verdad es que no coincide ni suena mucho a otro idioma.
De todas formas muchas gracias y si es posible podrías eliminar el mensaje? Yo lo haría pero la verdad es que no entiendo muy bien cómo.
Una vez más gracias.
Chao


----------



## jester.

Si quieres borrar tus propios mensajes, tienes que pulsar "editar" y entonces tienes que eligir "borrar" (o sea "delete", si usas la versión inglesa del foro). De todos modos, no es posible eliminar mensajes iniciales, ya que esto destrozaría todo el tema (o sea "hilo", esto se dice muchísimo por aquí). Si quieres que un de tus temas sea borrado enteramente, tienes que dirigirte a un moderador responsable del foro en el cual está el hilo y pedirle que lo borre. Pero normalmente los hilos solamente se borran en el caso de que infrinja las reglas del foro.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Karoly said:


> La verdad es que no entiendo NADA de alemán y quisiera saber el significado de esta frase que aparece en una cancion de un grupo mexicano si alguien me pudiera ayudar por favor "Ich lich ternichte ur nich nicht"


 
A ver, con un poco de imaginación podría significar "Ich lieb dich nicht und du mich (auch) nicht" ("no te amo y tú no me amas tampoco") 

Qué opináis?

Karoly, sabes cómo se llama el grupo y la canción?


----------



## jester.

starrynightrhone said:


> A ver, con un poco de imaginación podría significar "Ich lieb dich nicht und du mich (auch) nicht" ("no te amo y tú no me amas tampoco")
> 
> Qué opináis?



Pues, yo opino que con un poquito más de imaginación podría significar otras cosas también. Por ejemplo "ternichte" podría tener algo que ver con el verbo "vernichten". Digo que el texto es incomprensible en este estado.


----------



## Udo

Karoly said:


> ... que aparece en una cancion de un grupo mexicano ...


Los mexicanos suelen cantar en español, hasta que yo sepa.  En este caso bien puede ser que querían cotorrear imitando a los alemanes. Pues, la frase suena bien alemana, pero lamentablemente no significa nada. Es como si nosotros dijéramos _ching chung chang_ creyendo que es chino.

Creo que este hilo y esta pregunta no tiene nada de malo, está justificada aquí. Alguien que no sabía preguntó y lo demás contestaron.
Saludos


----------



## Karoly

Hola
Muchas gracias, especialmente a starrynightrhone por el intento.
A los otros que respondieron también les agradezco pero Udo deberías saber que existen mexicanos y otros cantantes de lengua española que se suelen optar por cantar en otros idiomas.

En todo caso mi intención no era molestar ni causar polémica con este post, solo ocurrió que con mi amigo teníamos aquella duda, y no teníamos mayor información acerca de la canción.

Una vez más me despido agradeciendo principalmente a starrynightrhone por su amabilidad y de paso te informo que la canción se titula Da da da de un grupo mexicano llamado Molotov, y aquello que has mencionado se nos hace lo mas similar.


Un beso, muchas gracias y pido disculpas si he ofendido a alguien por no saber escribir vuestro idioma.


----------



## heidita

Karolu, eso es una muestra de "contexto es SIEMPRE importante":



> Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
> Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht


 
Aquí tienes la letra de da da da, y eso es loque dicen los Molotov.

Significa:* Yo no te quiero, tú no me quieres*.


----------



## Synclaire

Es un fragmento de texto y a ese fragmento le ha "ocurrido un accidente" algo ha sido borrado en varias partes y eso es lo que quedó ...


----------

